# School master lessons



## Tiamo (13 June 2014)

Is there much call for school master lessons in the north west? I have two dressage school masters that I was thinking of using for lessons.


----------



## _GG_ (13 June 2014)

Riding a schoolmaster can be a very valuable addition to a riders training and learning. I think it would be welcomed whatever the area.


----------



## bananaloaf (13 June 2014)

I would certainly love to be able to have a lesson on a school master round here!


----------



## BuzzLightyear (14 June 2014)

Definately! Ive searched high and low for something similar in the nw and found nothing


----------



## Mari (15 June 2014)

Me too. Looking for schoolmaster at adv medium.


----------



## cyberhorse (19 June 2014)

I'd agree. You can learn a lot from a horse rather than just an instructor. More difficult to produce your own when you have not sat on a horse recently that can already do a specific movement you are working on...


----------



## pistolpete (22 December 2021)

Did anyone ever find anything? Got a friend looking in Delamere Forest area.


----------



## Roxylola (22 December 2021)

Ingestre is probably their best bet tbh


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (22 December 2021)

If Willington Hall RS is still going as an RS they had some good Dressage schoolmasters when rode there a few years ago


----------



## DressageCob (22 December 2021)

I agree with OrangeAndLemon 😊


----------



## teapot (29 December 2021)

pistolpete said:



			Did anyone ever find anything? Got a friend looking in Delamere Forest area.
		
Click to expand...

Ingestre 

Can't get over how cheap Willington Hall RS is!


----------



## pistolpete (29 December 2021)

teapot said:



			Ingestre 

Can't get over how cheap Willington Hall RS is!
		
Click to expand...

It’s another world up north!


----------

